
3 Python web scrapers and crawlers - lifeswork
https://opensource.com/resources/python/web-scraper-crawler
======
vectorEQ
this is super easy to use for pages who respond directly with results:
[http://lxml.de/parsing.html](http://lxml.de/parsing.html) (simple scrapers)

for more complicated parsings and sites phantomjs is awsome
[http://phantomjs.org/](http://phantomjs.org/). (can be used from python..
dont worry!)

problem i find with a lot of scrapers is that they are incapable of dom / ajax
and such data scrapings, so phantomjs is awsome for that.

These 2 are ofc not scrapers by design, but really, few lines of code and
you're all set :)

